# what are the best games???



## apocalypselat3r (Oct 29, 2006)

I am THIS close to getting boot camp, and going through the troubles of boot camp to play counterstrike again. someone save me. I wanna have fun on mac. i own call of duty, nolf2, warcraft 3, rise of nations, sims 2. i have been told I have the best games out. convince me otherwise.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.balldroppings.com/


----------



## mw84 (Oct 30, 2006)

World Of Warcraft
Rainbow Six (any)
Football Manager 2007

All three of those are pretty addictive. ::sleepy::


----------



## MrPrez (Nov 7, 2006)

Call of Duty. Enough said, end of story. Speaking of which, I should get bootcamp so I can pwn on CoD again.


----------



## ora (Nov 7, 2006)

You have pretty good 'big name' games, but there are things like Battlefield 1942, Doom 3 and Quake 4, Civ IV, but I like a lot of the smaller ones, such as Wingnuts 2, All the things by Ambrosia especially Darwinia. I'm sure others can suggest things.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 7, 2006)

i personally am going through a freeware resurgence.

N is the most addictive game i've played in a while, far more fun and frustrating tha Halo or UT2004 or Doom3.  a true 21st century 2d platformer with style.

freeware studios don't have to worry about whether or not the game has to be a success.  from this freedom are borne good ideas once again.  not just another FPS, another slick racing game, or another Madden title.  even Half-Life 2 was a safe option.  it didn't push the boundaries like it's predecessor did... long live the freeware!

if you want graphics though, Doom3's still ace in that department.


----------



## mw84 (Nov 7, 2006)

Whilst we're on freeware/ non-graphically intensive games, anybody know if there's a decent copy of minesweeper for macs knocking about? The only one I've found is a right dodgy dashboard version and last time I updated it, it changed itself to an 8x8 grid which I now can't figure out how to make larger!


----------



## ora (Nov 7, 2006)

go to http://www.macgamefiles.com/ and search for 'mine' and you'll get a whole bunch.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2006)

Give me The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy text adventure from Infocom any day.


----------



## f0mu5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Are we talking online gaming? 

Really depends what you are into... www.gamebrew.com has some games to kill a half hour or so. If you really want to be a 'no lifer' WoW is great but a _bit_ addictive. And obviously there is the emulation route...

I must say Counterstike is great 'BOOM HEADSHOTTT' anyone?


----------



## ebykm (Jan 2, 2007)

Star Craft, Jedi Knights II, couple of old classic games (pre OS8) like Maniac, Pathways into darkness, etc..... are my fav.

And Oh... forgot to mention, interactive video's like Startreck Borg, Ultimate Warrior(kung fu), Myst & Journeyman project.


----------

